# Smoking in Grand Rapids Mi



## rayegg (May 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Ray, I live by Grand Rapids Michigan. I love to cook, smoke meat and most of all I love to eat. I have a Big Green Egg which I use the most along with a Weber and a Tee Pee for over the fire. I started smoking about 5 years ago when I a friend gave me an egg. Some of the things my family and friends like me to make are Homemade Pizza, Pork Butts, Salmon, Meatballs, Brisket and good ole burgers. I love playing with different kinds of wood to see the changes in flavor. I have Oak, Cherry, Maple, Pear and Apple off my property. I also enjoy cooking in cast iron. I love the outdoors, 4 wheeling, snowmobiling, skiing, camping, walking my dog and biking are a few of my favorite things. I do have to work so I can buy more meat. I work for an organic farm/manufacturer called Food For Thought. I am outside sales selling to specialty stores and grocery stores around the Great Lakes region. I found this site looking for Made In Michigan BBQ Sauce- Checking out the competition. I represent a few different lines as we broker for a few Michigan Companies- My Favorite sauce is Fessler's BBQ Sauce- Formerly Johnny Secreto. I also Like Esch Road Smokie and Hot BBQ Sauce. I look forward to learning from you all!!

Ray


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from another cloudy and rainy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

Hey Ray, You can make your own BBQ sauce and you know it will be made in Michigan 

Gary


----------



## rayegg (May 18, 2015)

Hi Gary, It's my job to sell BBQ sauce- I work for the manufacturer- I was looking for different sauces to find out what certifications they have- Kosher, Gluten Free, Organic- Supporting local helps my job and the local economy. I do make lots of stuff from scratch just because I want it clean.


----------



## rmmurray (May 18, 2015)

Welcome to SMF! :welcome:
We're glad to have you. The search bar at the top is your most valuable resource here. This forum has been around for over ten years, so there is a good chance that any questions you may have, have already been answered (they may have 10 different answers, but you'll get an instant response non the less).
Please be sure to post your smokes along with your process and recipes. We will be glad to help you along the way and we may also learn something new ourselves in the process. Also, don't forget the very important Q view! (We're mad for pics on here [emoji]128513[/emoji])
Always remember to have fun because it's not fun if you have to work at it.
Thanks for joining,
- Ryan


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## handymanstan (May 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum from Lansing Ray.  And what a great forum it is to learn the art of smoking everything.

We have a Michigan group here.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/27/michigan-members-group   

If you get a chance check it out and please join if you have not done so yet.

We have a yearly get together and I hope you can make it this year.  We also have occasional cheese smokes here or there so if you can join in please do.

It’s always nice to see another Michigander here.

Stan


----------

